
Earthworms Reproduce in Simulated Mars Soil–a First - CWuestefeld
https://news.nationalgeographic.com/2017/11/mars-soil-earthworm-agriculture-science-spd/
======
CWuestefeld
But the fine print:

 _the faux soil is still missing one key compound found on Mars—perchlorates.
... the compounds can be lethal to people who consume them or eat plants grown
in them. In studies where worms were exposed to high levels of perchlorates,
most did not survive._

~~~
digikata
They should go searching around for earthworms in some of the perchlorate
contaminated soils in the US. Natural selection could have given those worms
better survivability in the same test.

Ironically, perchlorate contamination is often caused by past rocket motor
production & test facilities...

